# France in August



## 89416 (May 22, 2005)

We are taking our Swift Royale over to France on 20th August for 3 weeks. The Sea France ferry is booked for 4.00pm (best price at the time of booking). We aren't booking any sites in advance as we want to go where the mood takes us but I'm a bit concerned about the first night due to the time we are leaving Dover for Calais. Anyone got any suggestions as to where to stay the first night. I did think of trying the Aire at Calais but thought it might be full due to the time that we will be arriving? Can you see the Aire from the terminal, is it easy to get to? :roll:


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

lynneandavid said:


> I did think of trying the Aire at Calais but thought it might be full due to the time that we will be arriving? Can you see the Aire from the terminal, is it easy to get to? :roll:


Hi,

you can see the aire from the ferry just when she enters the harbour. There is a jetty on the starbord side with a lighthouse on it and just at the shore end of this jetty is the aire. However - unless you can convince the skipper to let you out a bit earlier :wink: :wink: :lol: - you still have to travel through half of Calais to get to the aire after you have left the ferry because the ferry terminals are on the other side of the harbour basin.

Anyway many problems with the access to this aire have been reported here recently, so I would rather recommend to either stay the first night on the harbour car park (pretty well guarded, but not excactly romantic) or go to Cap Blanc-Nez a bit south of Calais (see database). 8)

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

If you don't fancy Aires, www.campingstlouis.com is only a few miles (should that be kilometres?) drive for an overnight stop, and doesn't break the bank.

Depending on direction, the Municipal at Montreuil-sur-Mer (other side of Boulogne) is good for an evening out in the walled town. (just outside the town walls)


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Lynne & David,

Have a look here...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-6457.html&sid=4f0a720365416fd2304308fe46fa9efd

pj


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

If you want to overnight in the Boulogne/Calais area you might like to consider Manoir de Senlecques: http://perso.wanadoo.fr/..manoirdesenlecques/ only 2 miles from the A16 on the N42 St Omer road and a mile from the Auchan.

Gaby, the owner speaks excellent English and is probably the most friendly and helpful campsite owner in France.
We usually make this our last night in France and was talking to him recently about this website and how many of his new users had got information off here. Mention Madame Selby to him and we might eventually get a discount for MHF members.

Please ask if you want more directions.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

I mentioned Mdme Selby and Gaby said "Ah the very tall lady" I have wundered since until I saw a recent post of yours where you gave your height.
Must agree that Gaby is most friendly.
Cheers Sid


----------



## 89416 (May 22, 2005)

Thank you all for your suggestions. We will sit down tonight, get the maps out
and decide where we are going for the first night at least.


----------

